# Cummins P0237 Trouble Code ?



## rebelplow

Hey guys, well the '99 Cummins 24v is acting up. It all started about 1 week ago. I was driving along right around 55mph pulling our empty 14' dump gooseneck on a flat tar country road. All of a sudden it was like someone flipped a switch and I lost the snap in the throttle. If I put it in neutral it would rev up just fine, but put it back in gear and it was just a dog. Foot to the floor could barely keep it at 45mph. It also threw a check engine light. It felt like a plugging up fuel filter. I pulled over, drained a little fuel out of the filter, turned the truck off, then cycled the key about 5 times. Fired it up, and she ran like a beast with the torque that it should have. Fast forward to yesterday. One time during acceleration when I was empty, it had a hiccup and a felt a little boggy for about 100feet. It threw a check engine light, but ran perfect otherwise. Now this morning, once again pulling the same empty trailer on flat land, out the blue it did the complete doggy throttle. I pulled over drained a little fuel, cycled the key and it has been good the rest of the day (about 150 miles) After it dogged out this morning I had the code that was thrown yesterday read at the parts store. It was P0237 Turbo Charger Boost Sensor A circuit low. What does that mean? And does that code fit the symptoms that I have described.
Thanks!


----------



## lotec25

probably the sensor, call your local Cummins dealer about a 50 dollar part


----------



## ProSeasons

P0237 (M) Map Sensor Voltage Too Low MAP sensor voltage input below the minimum acceptable
voltage.

The MAP (Mainifold Air Pressure) Sensor may be faulty or dirty, try to clean it first, It's free. And clean the connection pigtail, too. The MAP sensor uses a big 1 1/4 inch socket and is on the cylinder head, driver side near the firewall.


----------



## rebelplow

Thanks for the advice guys. It sounds like I have to check out the map sensor. Thanks for telling me where it is located too. Now that I know it is just a sensor, and guessing it won't hurt to keep driving it. I think I am going to drive it until I get another code, and see if it does the same code. If it does I'll try cleaning it, and if it does it again, put in a new MAP.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

if you clean the map make sure you use air intake cleaner, not brake cleaner.

make sure it is really dry before you put it all back togeather, so nothing gets shorted out.

if you are looking for the replacement sensors I have ordered them from

http://hoeslidiesel.com/store/page5.html

Hoesli Diesel

While you are at it you can clean the IAT air intake sensor also. When I clean mine I usually spend a little time making sure all my battery connections are also nice and clean.
Battery connections, fuel filter and sensors have always been the problems with my trucks that I have ever had. Well that the THEIVES


----------



## SPD

Just curious do you have an Edge power pack on it? 

This exact same thing happened to me on my 99. I chased it for weeks, finally the truck ran like crap all the time. I had no power. Changed a bunch of sensors, even looked into the injection pump being bad. End result was my Edge took a crap. 

I pulled it out sent it to edge they fixed it and sent it back, all is good now. 

Just a thought. 

Rob


----------



## rebelplow

Nope, no tuners on the truck. I had a Bully Dog Torque Dog at one point about 3 years ago, but that took a crap after the warranty expired. Haven't replaced it. It's a stock truck with the exception of the gauges and 4" Heartthrob exhaust.


----------



## rebelplow

Since the last time I posted on 10/6, after having the code cleared, I have driven about 350 miles with no trouble codes or loss of power. Yesterday it happened again. The check engine light came on, then for the next 40 miles to get home, the power was intermittent. 

I decided I better do something. 

I know some people have bought the sensor online, but I couldn't wait to have the part shipped. I called Boyer Ford Trucks in Minneapolis. A large Semi dealer and also a Cummins dealer. I asked if they had part # (4921497), the Map Sensor for a 99 Cummins 24v. They had one in stock for $57.21. After tax it came out to about $62 bucks. I had my brother pick it up last night, the parts department is open until midnight! 
This morning I went outside into the 24 degree weather and changed the sensor. I read all over the internet that the sensor is a huge 1 1/4 inch hum dinger of a nut. I go into the shop and find a 1 1/4" socket, nope doesn't fit. It is actually a 1 1/16 inch nut. And a standard depth socket didn't work either, I had to use a deep well socket. It was a pretty straight forward replacement ( after the 15 minutes looking around for the dang sensor under the hood, even tho I had a schematic showing exactly where it was. It was somehow hard for me to find under a dark hood when it is hiding behind the fuel filter.)

So, now we will see what happens. Today I drove about 60 miles pulling a load. Drove great! I'll give it a 1,000 miles. If it doesn't throw the same code in the next 1,000 miles, I'll assume that the MAP sensor was indeed the culprit. Thanks for all the help! I'll post again with an update in 1,000 miles


----------

